# Beautiful Fuji S12-S



## bikemonkey (May 29, 2018)

What I lusted after back in the day....owned a number of road bikes but never had a Fuji in the stable.


----------



## oskisan (May 29, 2018)

Truly a beautiful original.. What are the components on this bike? Suntour/Campy? New or original saddle? This also appears to be  a large frame- 23"?


----------



## mack0327 (May 29, 2018)

Where's the link?


----------

